# H: Deathwing/Sisters W: SW/Nids/Paypal/Khorne



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

Deathwing: 
31 Deathwing Terminators: 

11 Terminators w/powerfist and stormbolter 
3 Terminators w/Assault Cannons 
3 Terminators w/chainfist and stormbotler 
1 Terminator w/banner 
1 Apocethary Terminator 
2 Terminators w/Plasma Cannon 
2 Terminators w/Cyclone Missiles 
3 Terminators w/powersword and stormbolter 

5 unboxed terminators on sprue 


2 Captains and 9 regular Deathwing Knights 

1 Belial 

*All Models based and have a bonewhite base 

Sisters: 
Saint Celestine 
14 Sisters of Battle w/bolters 
2 Sergeants w/Chainsword and Pistol 
4 Sisters w/Flamers 
1 Immolator 
1 Forgeworld Sisters of Battle Rhino 

*Note all models are painted except for Celestine 

I'm looking for specific units for Space Wolves from the following list: 
Grey Hunters 
Stormfang 
Drop Pods 
Wolf Guard Terminators 
Long Fangs w/Lascannons 
Fenrisian Wolves 
Thunderwolf Cavalry 
Dreadnought w/Ax and Shield 

For Tyranids I'm not looking for anything in particular, just to bolster the collection. Or Paypal. Or Khorne models, specifically daemons

PM me if interested


----------

